# USB ports - Mouse stops working



## Dubben (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi, I just upgraded my system with a new motherboard - MSI 975x Platinum - which has 8 available USB 2 ports. The problem is, I have 4 USB devices permanently plugged in, including a USB mouse, and when I plug in any more devices temporarily (ie Ipod, Camera, etc.) the mouse gets disabled. I can restart and the mouse remains disabled, though the newly plugged in device will work fine. Once I unplug the new device and restart, the mouse works again. 
Has anyone encountered this, or did I get a bunk motherboard?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

sounds like the extra usb accesories are sucking either too much power or usb lane bandwidth. u can try an external usb powered hub wich might solve the problem.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Have your got all the motherboard drivers installed?


----------



## Dubben (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.

All of the plugged-in device were on but none except the mouse were truly in use. External sound card was playing no audio; External Hard Drive was in sleep mode; Midi Controller was not in use. I would be surprised if the motherboard, which claims to support 8 USB devices was struggling with these, especially since my last 6-port motherboard had no issues. However, I'll try giving each the sound card and midi controller their own power tonight to see if that helps.
Last night I updated the bios and drivers for the motherboard, and the problem persists.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's not true to say, that because you weren't using them, they weren't drawing power. In order for the usb device to be activated it must draw current because the power source for most USB devices is from the USB port. Check your manual to see if there are any power restrictions for your USB devices.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> sounds like the extra usb accesories are sucking either too much power or usb lane bandwidth. u can try an external usb powered hub wich might solve the problem.


You could also get a PCI USB card, which would draw its power from the motherboard PCI slot rather than a USB port.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

referring to the manual



> Intel® ICH7R chipset
> - Hi-Speed USB (USB2.0) controller, 480Mb/sec, *up to *8 ports.





> On-Board Peripherals
> On-Board Peripherals include:
> 8 USB ports (Rear ** *4/ Front ** *4)
> -


no explanation is given for the ** *so it could just be a multiplier

Rear 4 connectors



> USB Connectors
> The mainboard provides an OHCI (Open Host Controller Interface) Universal Serial Bus root for attaching USB devices such as *keyboard, mouse *or other USB compatible devices. You can plug the USB device directly into the connector.


if you aren't already doing so I would suggest you plug your mouse in one of these connectors above!

Front USB Connectors


> Front USB Connectors: JUSB1 / JUSB2
> The mainboard provides two standard USB 2.0 pin headers JUSB1/ JUSB2.
> USB 2.0 technology increases data transfer rate up to a maximum throughput of
> 480Mbps, which is 40 times faster than USB 1.1, and is ideal for connecting highspeed USB interface peripherals such as *USB HDD, digital cameras, MP3 players, printers, modems* and the like.



Bios Settings USB



> USB Controller
> Select [Enabled] if your system contains a Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller and you have USB peripherals.
> Setting options: [Enabled], [Disabled].
> USB 2.0 Controller
> ...


----------

